# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  come si dimostra il pagamento dei contributi INPS ?

## marco100

Buongiorno.
C'è una diatriba tra l'INPS e il mio datore di lavoro.
Da estratto conto - e come confermato dallo stesso INPS - non risultano pagati i contributi per diversi mesi. 
Il datore di lavoro sostiene di averli pagati e fornisce a riprova di ciò i relativi modelli F24 e gli annessi bonifici eseguti. 
Vi chiedo: nell'effettuare il pagamento dei contributi INPS in via telematica, il datore ha la ricevuta di avvenuto pagamento da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate?
Il datore di lavoro come può dimostrare a me e all'INPS di averli pagati? 
grazie x l'aiuto.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si, esiste una ricevuta di esito della richiesta d'addebito del mod. F24. Tutto questo se il pagamento é avvenuto secondo il circuito di Entratel o Fisco on line. Se il pagamento é avvenuto tramite Home Banking comunque esiste il documento di quietanza del mod. F24. Non va escluso che gli archivi dell'INPS non siano aggiornati.

----------


## marco100

L'INPS ha controllato e conferma che non ha mai ricevuto tali pagamenti. Sì, il datore di lavoro paga tramite home banking...quindi mi faró dare la quietanza di pagamento. Una precisazione: i contributi sono tutti al recupero crediti poichè non vengono pagati entro i termini utili, quindi l'INPS ha emesso la cartella esattoriale... Vi chiedo quindi se in questo caso il datore di lavoro non debba pagare gli F24 tramite home banking, ma attraverso altri canali.

----------


## Barbara949

> L'INPS ha controllato e conferma che non ha mai ricevuto tali pagamenti. Sì, il datore di lavoro paga tramite home banking...quindi mi faró dare la quietanza di pagamento. Una precisazione: i contributi sono tutti al recupero crediti poichè non vengono pagati entro i termini utili, quindi l'INPS ha emesso la cartella esattoriale... Vi chiedo quindi se in questo caso il datore di lavoro non debba pagare gli F24 tramite home banking, ma attraverso altri canali.

  Il datore di lavoro *ha l'obbligo* di pagare gli F24 in via telematica, per cui non ci sono altre soluzioni.
Se il datore di lavoro ha il PIN può accedere al cassetto fiscale e verificare se lì ci sono i versamenti. Se ci sono mi sembra strano che all'INPS non risultino, a meno che non ci sia qualche errore nell'indicazione dei dati relativi al versamento inps per esempio sede, matricola, mese, anno. Se così fosse successo basta fare una richiesta di rettifica dell'F24 e tutto si dovrebbe risolvere.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Quindi non si tratta di contributi versati regolarmente (questa potrebbe essere la motivazione della mancata annotazione negli archivi dell'INPS) visto che lei parla di cartella esattoriale che viene emessa proprio in rapporto a contributi non versati.

----------


## marco100

Esattamente, il datore paga in ritardo i contributi inps dovuti, pertanto quando fa il pagamento tramite F24 in via telematica, il contributo è già in recupero crediti. Per questo motivo chiedevo se in questa casistica, il pagamento dei contributi a recupero crediti va effettuato in altra maniera.

----------


## Barbara949

> Esattamente, il datore paga in ritardo i contributi inps dovuti, pertanto quando fa il pagamento tramite F24 in via telematica, il contributo è già in recupero crediti. Per questo motivo chiedevo se in questa casistica, il pagamento dei contributi a recupero crediti va effettuato in altra maniera.

  Il pagamento in ritardo viene versato prima o dopo l'avviso bonario da parte dell'INPS?

----------


## marco100

Credo proprio dopo l'avviso bonario. Perchè che differenza c'è?

----------


## Barbara949

> Credo proprio dopo l'avviso bonario. Perchè che differenza c'è?

  Il versamento a seguito avviso bonario va fatto con F24 telematico
L'importo è comprensivo della sanzione
La causale contributo non è DM10 ma RC01
E il periodo da........ a ............ da indicare è quello che risulta dall'avviso bonario

----------


## marco100

Domanda: vanno pagati in questo modo anche se passano 30 giorni dall'avviso bonario e l'Inps procede alla iscrizione a ruolo a mezzo di cartella esattoriale? Oppure la metodologia è diversa visto che entra in gioco la concessionaria?  Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!

----------

